# hey i am big balls



## caped crusader (Oct 2, 2021)

just wanted to say Hi


----------



## elder999 (Oct 2, 2021)

BigBalls said:


> just wanted to say Hi


🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Oct 2, 2021)

elder999 said:


> 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


Some balls are held for charity
And some for fancy dress
But when they're held for pleasure
They're the balls that I like best


----------



## Buka (Oct 2, 2021)

Welcome to Martial Talk, BB.


----------



## elder999 (Oct 2, 2021)

BigBalls said:


> just wanted to say Hi


Yeah, welcome!
Don't mind me. I'm an *******!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 3, 2021)

BigBalls said:


> just wanted to say Hi



好的
Hǎo de
OK

欢迎
Huānyíng
Welcome


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Oct 5, 2021)

Welcome To Mt


----------



## caped crusader (Oct 5, 2021)

thanks bro


KenpoMaster805 said:


> Welcome To Mt


----------



## Instructor (Oct 5, 2021)

Welcome.


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Oct 5, 2021)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## john_newman (Oct 5, 2021)

Welcome!!!


----------



## Urban Trekker (Oct 7, 2021)

Yeah... I think "hey i am big balls" is all we're going to get out of the OP.


----------



## seasoned (Oct 7, 2021)

Urban Trekker said:


> Yeah... I think "hey i am big balls" is all we're going to get out of the OP.





BigBalls said:


> There was this also   "thanks bro"


A man of few words.


----------



## Unkogami (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## dvcochran (Oct 7, 2021)

Urban Trekker said:


> Yeah... I think "hey i am big balls" is all we're going to get out of the OP.


There has been more but it would not good. Had to be pulled from the forum.


----------



## caped crusader (Oct 11, 2021)

sorry Guys n´Gals  i have been busy making money. 
I am a Judo man and a 4th Dan but i train in Kosen Judo.


----------



## caped crusader (Oct 11, 2021)




----------



## john_newman (Oct 11, 2021)

BigBalls said:


> sorry Guys n´Gals  i have been busy making money.
> I am a Judo man and a 4th Dan but i train in Kosen Judo.


First of all! Please confirm who exactly are you??!!!!


----------



## caped crusader (Oct 12, 2021)

john_newman said:


> First of all! Please confirm who exactly are you??!!!!


who are you??


----------



## caped crusader (Oct 12, 2021)

normally do some heavy *** lifts for my Judo but i´m gonna try this Steve Reeves workout today.


----------



## john_newman (Oct 12, 2021)

BigBalls said:


> who are you??


Just Hii!!!


----------



## caped crusader (Oct 13, 2021)

Did a hammer leg workout today. High rep squats with 20 reps. not for the faint hearted.  Breathing squats.
Old school baby !


----------



## john_newman (Oct 15, 2021)

BigBalls said:


> Did a hammer leg workout today. High rep squats with 20 reps. not for the faint hearted.  Breathing squats.
> Old school baby !


Read some Blogs First!! before doing any type of Training..!!


----------



## seasoned (Oct 20, 2021)

CC formerly known as BB. I like the new moniker.


----------



## elder999 (Oct 20, 2021)

caped crusader said:


> Did a hammer leg workout today. High rep squats with 20 reps. not for the faint hearted.  Breathing squats.
> Old school baby !


I'm sorry....I just...geez 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## elder999 (Oct 20, 2021)

seasoned said:


> CC formerly known as BB. I like the new moniker.


----------



## elder999 (Oct 20, 2021)

seasoned said:


> CC formerly known as BB. I like the new moniker.


----------



## elder999 (Oct 20, 2021)

seasoned said:


> CC formerly known as BB. I like the new moniker.


----------



## elder999 (Oct 20, 2021)

seasoned said:


> CC formerly known as BB. I like the new moniker.


----------



## caped crusader (Oct 21, 2021)

hey Guys i got a Batman suit for the bedroom too.....hahahaha


----------

